# A challenging custom order!



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I've just finished these pincushions tonight.... they are a custom order, and the lady who ordered them was very specific with her request....
" One free-standing walnut embroidered pincushion in green/pink , with butterfly " - (for her) ....and" One embroidered bottletop pincushion ring, in brown/gold, with tree, - ( gift for friend)
I hope l've met the challenge,...and she likes them.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very beautiful! I'm sure she will like them.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty are those. If she doesn't like them I would and very proud to use them to. Well maybe not use them but display them. lol lol


----------



## 2sweethearts (Aug 27, 2014)

These are beautiful! How on earth did you come up with the idea? Fantastic. I love the embroidery.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

The pin cushions are adorable and beautifully created. I can only imagine your customer will be thrilled


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

I know I would love them!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

They are beautifull done.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

2sweethearts said:


> These are beautiful! How on earth did you come up with the idea? Fantastic. I love the embroidery.


l saw the bottletop ones on a site called ''lnstructables'' - with instructions how to make them, and since then l've made lots, & get my wine-drinking friends to keep any metal screw-tops from wine bottles for me.
The walnut idea came from seeing some antique Victorian ones,....& updating them. Every one is different.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my, such beautiful tiny work. Your client should be more than pleased. :thumbup:


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

lovely work.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

They are just beautiful- I am sure she will be very pleased.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!&#128522;


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

If your client doesn't like them, would you like my address??? LOL!!! they are lovely and so beautifully embroidered


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They are beautiful, of course she will love them!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Those are lovely!!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

She should love them. Such delicate work!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

I am one of your wine drinking friends. I love your creations!!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> I've just finished these pincushions tonight.... they are a custom order, and the lady who ordered them was very specific with her request....
> " One free-standing walnut embroidered pincushion in green/pink , with butterfly " - (for her) ....and" One embroidered bottletop pincushion ring, in brown/gold, with tree, - ( gift for friend)
> I hope l've met the challenge,...and she likes them.


...but of course! Wonderful!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

-and why wouldn't she love them!?? I know I would, Bethshangirl.... anytime! You are an artist, to be sure!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

You have done an awesome job on both of them. Just absolutely lovely. In fact, to me, they are perfect. thank you for sharing. Not long ago I saw on Facebook where a lady had made 2 short ink marks on her thumb, the spacing she wanted for her hand stitches, I thought it was a wonderful idea. It sure would improve my spacing when i do hand stitch work and I will do that next time to see how it goes. Yours looks so good as is, not saying at all that yours is not.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

They are really pretty, I\m sure she will love them. :-D :-D


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful work and colours.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

They are beautiful


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

They're beautiful.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

She will love them, I do.


----------



## wuppertal (Nov 5, 2014)

They are lovely. I have never even seen anything like it.
Of course, your customer will be happy!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

They are really lovely.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love these!! she will too


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Beatiful work !


----------



## saundra51 (Jul 18, 2011)

I always love to "click" on your entries to KP...you are very talented and you do beautiful work. Thanks


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice. It looks like they should be right. Lovely work.


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

oooooh...just magical!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Very pretty, I like the walnut one.


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

They are beautiful. Do you use felt for the backgrounds and then embroider on them?


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

knittingaddict said:


> They are beautiful. Do you use felt for the backgrounds and then embroider on them?


Yes, l make a little ''puff'' and stuff it firmly with wadding, draw it up tightly into a ball, ad stick it into the walnut shell. Then l just embroider them freehand....


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> I've just finished these pincushions tonight.... they are a custom order, and the lady who ordered them was very specific with her request....
> " One free-standing walnut embroidered pincushion in green/pink , with butterfly " - (for her) ....and" One embroidered bottletop pincushion ring, in brown/gold, with tree, - ( gift for friend)
> I hope l've met the challenge,...and she likes them.


They are beautiful. Absolutely beautiful! I admire your work,- your postings are interesting!
How do you attach the stuffing to the walnut shell, with glue? Thank you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

bethshangirl said:


> I've just finished these pincushions tonight.... they are a custom order, and the lady who ordered them was very specific with her request....
> " One free-standing walnut embroidered pincushion in green/pink , with butterfly " - (for her) ....and" One embroidered bottletop pincushion ring, in brown/gold, with tree, - ( gift for friend)
> I hope l've met the challenge,...and she likes them.


Very nice.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

annacovasa said:


> They are beautiful. Absolutely beautiful! I admire your work,- your postings are interesting!
> How do you attach the stuffing to the walnut shell, with glue? Thank you.


I showed the process in this previous topic, -when l first made one, annacovasa. l put a little glue in the bottom of the shell before pushing the stuffed''ball'' in all round with my thumb nail.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-290888-1.html


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> I showed the process in this previous topic, -when l first made one, annacovasa. l put a little glue in the bottom of the shell before pushing the stuffed''ball'' in all round with my thumb nail.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-290888-1.html


Dear bethshangirl, thank you for your kindness. Thank you for sending me again the whole information/ tutorial. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Very pretty. Nice work.


----------

